# Window Tint Removal



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey guys. I was wondering if there are any products that can remove window tint from windows available?? My friend recently bought a used car and the tints on his windows look pretty bad. Anyways, if there is any products out there, please let me know and how goes does it work. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

Razor blade and windex!!!!!!! Lots of windex!!!!


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Yeah,that's the only way to do it! But man does that glue smell bad when you peel the tint!


----------



## babyjbrooks (Sep 22, 2002)

put a steamer to it and it will not make that big of mess i do it for a part time job at a tint shop


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

Ajaxn26 said:


> *Razor blade and windex!!!!!!! Lots of windex!!!! *


and also hair dryer!!!!


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

they make a product. not sure whats it called. u can find it at yer local parts store most likely. id say us these guys methods before u go waste the money on it.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Listen.... 
I just took off my Bubbley, Purple... faded window tint.
Especially on teh back window..... RAZOR BLADES ARE BAD!

This works... trust me >
Buy s bottle of ammonia... and put it in a Sprey Bottle. Get some plastic and cover up anything that the ammonia can get on , but the window and SOAK the tint, practically till it's dripping.
Cover that up in plastic so the fumes wont go all over, so it can soak into the tint and glue.
Put the car out in the sun, for a while, depending on the temperautre... leave it out, untill you notice that the edges are beginning to peel.
Wait a few more minutes, take off the plastic (i used a trash bag) put on some gloves, and hopefully, you should be able to peel the entire sheet off in one big piece.
But cuz my original tint was bubbled, it would break apart, but my side windows.... all 4 doors came off in one big piece.


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

hehe and after you peel the whoel sheets off, you can wipe them down, let them dry and reapply them to the windows with new glue for a precut, bubble free tint job =P

Im joking!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

I've heard about the razor blade and windex technique, but I don't want to mess up the rear defogger that are on the rear window. Anyways, we might just try the windex method when it gets a bit warmer and stops raining in southern california.


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

Ajaxn26 said:


> *Razor blade and windex!!!!!!! Lots of windex!!!! *





For the sides yes and then use the other techniques for the erar but i am still a FNG so I dont know.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Rubbing Alcohol-----Ammonia-----STEAMER Ive tried them all.... The steamer works nicely to clean up the glue. The other 2 work also but GOD WHAT A SMELL. Not to mention that when applied in mist (spray) form You suck ALOT up your nose/mouth... Im no doctor but I dont think thats a good thing. AND YOU DONT GET THAT GOOD OF A BUZZ!!!!!!

BTW rubbing alcohol and ammonia can Bleach/ Fade fabric and plastic EASILY....


----------



## GA16DESentraXE (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm glad this thread got started... I just replace a busted passenger door window (Damn theives)... And it's tinted (Hey, for $35 at a salvage yard, I didn't mind).


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

> BTW rubbing alcohol and ammonia can Bleach/ Fade fabric and plastic EASILY....


 Thats why its always Safe to put plastic on the rear shelf and back seats.... like I had mentioned 





> Not to mention that when applied in mist (spray) form You suck ALOT up your nose/mouth...


True.. very smelly..... but I wore one of those cheap masks... that doctors usually wear, got one from my mom and dad. (Nurse/Dentist) .... so problem solved.

However, a steamer sounds like a MUCH better idea...


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

never ever use a hair dryer or a steamer, you can warp your windsheild, there is some junk that takes of stickers, you spray it on and leave it, then scrape it off with a razor blade, it will come off I've done it. YOu can get the stick/decal remover at any autoparts store, its in a small can 


edit,

for got to mention that this stuff I am tlaking about when sprayedon the glue disolves it and you can just wipe it off wiht a cloth. Just look for the stuff at Kragen or whatever they acll the autoparts stores where you live. "DON'T USE A HAIR DRYER" you'll be sorry if you warp your windsheild.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that's actually delouted ammonia


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

doesn't matter its easier to use, and works good, you can cause some serious reactions using bleach and ammonia you know, it makes a toxic gas, so don't use them both. who cares if its only amonia, its easy to use. I rather have something with a nozze than dabbing.


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

The razor blade and windex method works pretty well unless you have a rear defogger of course. I would try the ammonia method, but make sure you leave the window down or something...you don't want your car smelling like ammonia...that stuff is strong.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

since I have a 4-door.. I just keeped my doors wide open and my windows all the way down.

But if you use Ammonia... be sure to use some sort of plastic like a trash bag, and cover up the window.. so the fumes wont run away.
Also try to do it on a warm day, with the sun shinning on your windows.... it'll help it peel


----------



## Ajaxn26 (Feb 14, 2003)

help I've passed out tooo many fumes!!!!


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

will these methods ruin your rear defogger is my question. My windows fog up like a mofo in the mornings and nights, and I use the defogger pretty much daily, and dont want to lose it.


----------

